

Amazon Web Services launches NoSQL effort: Here comes some disruption - dannielo2
http://zdnet.com/blog/btl/amazon-web-services-launches-nosql-effort-here-comes-some-disruption/67296

======
ytNumbers
Here's a brief overview of DynamoDB vs. BigTable:

<http://vschart.com/compare/dynamo-db/vs/bigtable>

